# Outlook 2003 keeps closing



## 86Cutty (Jan 9, 2009)

When I'm at a specific workstation at my work, my outlook doesnt let me view my emails. I try to click on my emails to open them but when I do that, Outlook just closses. No error messages or anything. It just closes. Also, when I try to look at any emails by clicking on it once, it still closes. This problem is happen to every user on this work station as well. Any ideas on what I can do about it, or what can be causing this to happen?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to TSF

Run the Detect and Repair feature in your Office program



> 1. Start an Office program.
> 2. On the Help menu, click Detect and Repair.
> 3. In the Detect and Repair dialog box, do any of the following:
> * Click to select the Restore my shortcuts while repairing check box. By default, this check box is selected. If you select the Restore my shortcuts while repairing option, Detect and Repair will keep your custom Office shortcuts. If you do not select this option, Detect and Repair will remove your custom Office shortcuts.
> ...


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822238


----------



## Teobeck (Jan 7, 2009)

Geekgirl, you are a genius. I used Word to do what you suggested, and it reconfigured Outlook to the new profile I set at Control Panel Mail, and allowed me to backuo 2 GB of emails made with ABF Outlook cabkup program from Outlook profile I used on old computer. These emails have pdf, Excel, etc. files of all types. Thanks for a lifesaver.
Teobeck


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Glad it helped you, lets hope the OP (86Cutty) has good success


----------



## 86Cutty (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok. I'm thinking that this isnt an outlook issue.  Well, the instructions you gave did what they're supposed to do, but I still have my problem. Someone else told me to go to my Event Viewer and see what it says under Application, and System. I did that, but I dont know what any of it means. All I see are a lot of errors, and warnings. Not very many of them say Outlook on them for the source. I have things like Userenv, Application Error, Userinit, Application Hang, Crypt32, Nview_info, Microsoft Office 11, and things like that under Application. And under System I have a lot of errors that say the source is Netlogon, Service Control Manager, W32time, Kerberos, Dhcp, Ntfs, Savrt, and Dcom. Is my computer gonna explode? :sigh:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Maybe this will shed some light
*How To View and Manage Event Logs in Event Viewer in Windows XP*

Also Run the System File Checker

Go to the Run box on the Start Menu and type in:

sfc /scannow ( sfc if not reconized) (Note that there is a space between sfc and /scannow)

This command will immediately initiate the Windows File Protection service to scan all protected files and verify their integrity, replacing any files with which it finds a problem.


----------



## 86Cutty (Jan 9, 2009)

It says Files that are required fot Windows to run properly must be copied to the DLL Cache. Insert your Windows XP Pro CD-ROM now. I dont have that because it's a work computer. We just use an imaging disk that has the Windows XP Pro on it. Any ideas?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

If you don't have it available there is no point in continuing unless you have the files available on your hard drive and have changed the location of the XP installation files in the registry. If you do have the files copied to the hard drive, the default install location may be modified using the registry edit shown below.

[Start] [Run] [Regedit]
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup
Modify/Create the Value Data Type(s) and Value Name(s) as detailed below.
Data Type: REG_SZ (String Value) // Value Name: SourcePath
Setting for Value Data: [Set using the path to the installation files, i.e. G:\WXPCCP_EN]
Exit Registry and Reboot


----------



## 86Cutty (Jan 9, 2009)

There's another PC over here that has the same programs as this PC. Is it possible for me to just make a new imaging disk with the good computer and wipe the old PC and install the new image? That way the PC has the programs it needs for the ppl who use the PC. Do you by any chance know how to make an imaging disk? :smile:


----------

